# Toilet cleaners safe for cats?



## shmeb (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi everyone. I'm new here and I have two wonderful cats that I got from a shelter years ago. Even though I give them fresh water, they occasionally drink out of the toilet which I don't really have a problem with.

My question is: Is it safe to use the toilet cleaners that you put in the tank? I'm hoping that they'll stop drinking from the toilet if it has cleaner in it, but I'm not sure and I'm afraid of them getting sick from it. Does anyone use these toilet cleaners? 

I tried to search for the answer and didn't find any topics dealing with this. 

Thanks!


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

I use to 2000 Flushes tabs that I think you're referring to. (The things that make the water blue?)

Anyway, I don't think they are safe -- or any cleaning solution for the matter. My cats enjoy toilet water too, so I'm vigilant about keeping the seat down at all times.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I wouldnt think any chemical in their system would be healthy. I keep my lid down on the toilet just cuz I think it is unsanitary place for them to drink.

Mine love to drink running water so they jump up to the kitchen and bathroom faucets and meow for me to turn it on! :?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I'd suggest just keep the toilet lid closed. But you have to be consistent! I forgot and left it open about a week ago, and Rocket, instead of jumping up ON TO the toilet, jumped up and IN TO the toilet! all I heard was a splash!! and the quick scurry of little cat feet. good thing it had been flushed!! :lol: I guess cats can't tell the difference between a closed lid and an open lid. Well, that's what I'm here for. :roll: 

Tim


----------



## kana (Apr 23, 2004)

I use those seltzer cleaners because I am afraid of the blue stuff. You just drop them in and let them dissolve and then scrub.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

anything you put in the tank dissolves into the water and will be ingested if the cat drinks the water out of the bowl.

Tim


----------

